
Which Developers Earn More: Corporate vs. Freelance - lexda15
I was wondering Which Developers Earn More: Corporate or Freelance.<p>I was surprised by stats that I finally got.<p>‼️Only 32% of all full-time freelancers earn more than they got at a company.<p>And the highest hourly rate is for Javascript developers. ‼️<p>It&#x27;s about $68 per hour. It&#x27;s pretty cool, I think.<p>However, this rate is just for American freelancers.<p>What do you think about the study?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;periodix.net&#x2F;blog&#x2F;which-developers-earn-more-corporate-vs-freelance&#x2F;
======
artfed1
Here is a clickable link for this: [https://periodix.net/blog/which-
developers-earn-more-corpora...](https://periodix.net/blog/which-developers-
earn-more-corporate-vs-freelance/)

